# Can't upgrade from Firefox 2.0.0.20, why?



## aurora (May 31, 2011)

Hello

AFAIK, in order to upgrade a single port: `#portupgrade -R firefox` is used (documentation). I've done that in order to upgrade Firefox from 2.0.0.20 to its latest version but it (the distinfo) stayed the same.

Any idea why this is?

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2011)

No, *-R* is used to upgrade everything the port depends on, and the port listed, but only versions that aren't up to date already are upgraded.  And it can only tell if they're not up to date if the ports tree has been updated with portsnap(8) or csup(1).


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2011)

Firefox 2.0.x is really, really old. This leads me to believe your entire system is horribly old. To save yourself a lot of upgrading headaches it'll be easier just to delete all the installed packages and start over with a fresh ports tree.


----------

